# Sample bars



## kbuska (Oct 11, 2011)

I was wondering Everyones feedback as to whether giving away free 1.5 oz bars to those who like your fb page while at the craft fair will reduce the number of sales. I have my thoughts but wanted to bounce the idea off you all

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## DottieF. (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, I think it will. I would offer a discount instead.


----------



## Deda (Oct 12, 2011)

I do giveaways all the time, usually it's a Flash Sale kind of thing, like the first 50 people to say Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Peppers get their choice of a soap and lip balm.

For the market I don't really do sales, just 2fers or 3fers.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Mellifera (Jan 20, 2012)

A friend of mine, who is a successful businesswoman (though in a different area) told me, "Never give away anything for free." I was considering mini-lotion bars as a trial. Maybe she's right. I have testers at fairs and in stores, and that seems to be enough.


----------



## Tegan (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know where I saw it...but I know there's a soaper out there that gives away little "butter pats" of soap (just used that to explain relative size) in with orders she receives.   The soap is always different then what they ordered so that maybe they'll realize they like it and order that too.  I thought that was a good idea.  

I have been known to give out samples, but I like the "sample with purchase" thing a lot better.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jan 22, 2012)

I used to take one of my 4oz bars and cut it into 3 or 6 pieces for samples.  Baged, labeled and put them out a few at a time (at work).  They always disappeared real quick but not one person came back to give me feedback or with an order.  

Now that could mean they didn't like my soap but have not received one complaint on my soap yet.  I tend to think people will take anything for free.

I agree - like the sample with a purchase.  I started charging $1 for a sample so if someone didn't want to commit to a full bar they could try it first.


----------



## juicybath (Dec 11, 2012)

I love getting free samples with orders, so I give them to my customers too. I include a small piece (about 1/6 of a full size bar) which each mailed out order. I do not offer samples to customers at shows. I always have open (unwrapped) bars of each scent so they can smell them all in person.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2012)

I always add samples in with my internet orders..... I love getting so like you Helen I love giving them....


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

The only time I give a free sample is with a paid for online order.  However at shows I do have lotion testers - now that is a must!  They just can't take it home.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2012)

Agreed -I have testers for my lotions and creams....


----------

